# Looking for work in Rochester, NY



## Timbercrk1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Was subbing for a guy and he lost all his contracts this past week. Myself and 2 others are out of work. Anyone who is looking for help please let me know. Fully insured. F350D Western Wideout. 1.5 yard salt dogg spreader. We can start asap!


----------



## Snow Master (Jul 30, 2007)

How did he lose his contracts?


----------

